# AOSP Roms freeze but Sense ones dont



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

So i can use sense roms without a problem, but when im on an aosp rom and the screen goes off it wont come back on. I have to do a battery pull. Though if i keep wifi off, it doesnt freeze at all. Can anyone shed some light or ideas on this?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

You not using an aosp rom with a sense kernel? It would also help if you list what aosp rom you are using. After all there are quite more than just one and will help you get help quicker.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Its every single one. Ive tried all of the ports of CM7 and everytime it happens. If i connect to wifi and then my screen shuts off, it will not turn back on. Well, it will but it does it very slowly as the animation goes and i cannot do anything without a battery pull. I have used stock kernels, zoom kernels, and imo kernels. But i just put on a sense rom and i havent had any problems yet, but i hate sense and thats why i want to figure this out.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Are you underclocking? sounds like your low speed setting is set to low and your phone is struggling to process everything to come back up?


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

For the one kernel i went into terminal and used the normal setting there. A different time i went into the tshed/cm7 settings and used it from there. No matter what, it still seems to freeze after awhile when the screen goes off. I have tried pretty much all of the cm7 builds by everyone and the same thing happens. Right now there is no SD card in there and it has yet to freeze. I dont think that would have much to do with it as i just had formatted it to try that.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry I couldnt help you as I never heard of this happening. It is said some phones just cant run certain roms. Maybe your phone is one of them. I hope someone can solve your problem. It does sound like it sucks.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey thanks man. Im trying out a few things as we speak so hopefully i can figure it out.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

How did you format your card in the phone or computer? If computer what format fat 32 or whatever they say to use?


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I did fat 32. I had searched around the forums before i did it and thats what most said to do it as.


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Make sure on aosp that minimum CPU click is 368. With mine if its not set to 368 my phone doesn't wake up.

So I'm clocked at 368 - 1.2ghz








Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

crkdvnm said:


> Hey thanks man. Im trying out a few things as we speak so hopefully i can figure it out.


Have you checked back the min/max settings you set to make sure they're sticking? Which terminal do you use? I saw this same issue reported in the thundershed forum, and my understanding is that a higher min/max can correct it. Also, are you using an automated task manager application from the market?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I am using 368 for a min and 1408 for Max using interactivex Governor. How do I know if they stick? The settings are the same in the tshed settings after rebooted. And for some reason I have two terminal emulators.. I'm not sure why Also, just want to mention again the freezes only happen on wifi with aosp.

Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

It works for about one minute and then it freezes really bad. I just tried it again

Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Bump once more. My sd card is casa 4. Would ferreting a better one help? I'm on miui now from sfk

Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Load your aosp ROM then remove your SD card. See if it fixes it or not

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

It seems to. I only left it out for an hour because I needed it. What card would you reccomend I try if I buy a new one? I just formatted And used 4ext to do that with. I'm using liquids ics rom. Is there any certain kernel I should use, or are none out yet?

Also do you think it has anything to do with GPS issues? I always have a lock because I use it for directions.

Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Any card will do.

As far as liquids ics rom. You have to use the kernel that comes with it. There are no other ics kernels out until we get a leak of ics.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Well i tried my brothers 8 gig sandisk. Still froze. I have another brand coming tomorrow from Amazon. If that still doesnt work, does anyone have any ideas? Files on sd card? Reroot? Anything?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

crkdvnm said:


> Well i tried my brothers 8 gig sandisk. Still froze. I have another brand coming tomorrow from Amazon. If that still doesnt work, does anyone have any ideas? Files on sd card? Reroot? Anything?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


how'd that new card work out?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for asking. I thought i had replied. Its working great. I think i had one random reboot which led to a freeze while booting, but thats also on liquids ics rom. So that could be why. I went with a class 10 Amazon card. http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-microSDHC-Class-Memory-Adapter/dp/B0058GH4U0/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1339324081&sr=8-14 It had 4 1/2 stars and lots of good reviews. Im glad i found something that worked. I was missing my aosp roms lol.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

glad everything worked out for you! yeah, I couldn't bear losing my aosps either, I'd get a bad case of separation anxiety lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol. Well it wasnt the sd card. I just had it freeze start up again and one was without the sd card. Im gonna unroot and reroot. Any suggestions on the best way to root? What did you use

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

crkdvnm said:


> Lol. Well it wasnt the sd card. I just had it freeze start up again and one was without the sd card. Im gonna unroot and reroot. Any suggestions on the best way to root? What did you use
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


I used revolutionary to root my bolt, as it installed an hboot that blocks OTAs. In order for revolutionary to work though, you have to be running the stock 2.11.605.5 RUU. I'm satisfied, but there are better ways to go about rooting and unrooting available now. I would recommend using trter's all in one root tool that's posted in the thunderbolt general section, you can root and unroot with it, install a custom recovery, etc.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I had that happen on my old TB, and I never found a fix for it. When my mom get her Gnex I took her bolt and it hasn't happened since. I never understood it.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Obaterista93 said:


> I had that happen on my old TB, and I never found a fix for it. When my mom get her Gnex I took her bolt and it hasn't happened since. I never understood it.


Yeah it sucks. Im running miui now for about an hour with no hiccups. Sometimes it dors i within minutes of being on

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Obaterista93 said:


> I had that happen on my old TB, and I never found a fix for it. When my mom get her Gnex I took her bolt and it hasn't happened since. I never understood it.


Yeah, it's crazy to me how different individual thunderbolts can be, I've seen a friend do a correct wipe and install of a rom my phone runs perfectly only to see his phone random reboot, force close, and require battery pull.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Well i would have unrooted and then rerooted before even asking but i dont have a cable. Tomorrow a friend is giving me one so im going to do that, and hopefully, for some unknown reason, itll start working better. Heres to hoping!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

crkdvnm said:


> Well i would have unrooted and then rerooted before even asking but i dont have a cable. Tomorrow a friend is giving me one so im going to do that, and hopefully, for some unknown reason, itll start working better. Heres to hoping!


Worth a try, hope it works for you!

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Well my phone decided to go black. I bought a like new one for cheap and have absolutely no problems with my miui. I guess it's just certain phones, or maybe something happened.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AntiAppel (Sep 11, 2012)

I had this same problem when I installed cm7, and after that ThunderShed. When Bamf leaked the ICS Sense ROM I installed that and my Wi-Fi worked flawlessly. Yesterday LiquidSmooth came out with thier AOSP ICS ROM, installed it, and for about an hour the Wi-Fi worked just fine. Then out of nowhere I get a freeze. Now my girlfriends runs it just fine, so I guess maybe it's just certain Thunderbolts. Figured I'd put a post up here just to see if anyone ever figured it out. I can live without the Wi-Fi, but it would be nice to have.


----------

